# DS #3728: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier (USA)



## Rayder (May 2, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4879^^


----------



## ryukyus (May 2, 2009)

finally, million thx to the dumper


----------



## GameSoul (May 2, 2009)

Second!








No seriously, I wanna see what this hype is about.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 2, 2009)

this is probably the fastest dump of an atlus title in a while.
good job one up


----------



## johnblade (May 2, 2009)

The wait is over. Is time to play this game right now!!!! Play it or die!!!


----------



## xshinox (May 2, 2009)

i been waiting for this forever.


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 2, 2009)

wooot!


----------



## sa1amandra (May 2, 2009)

That site meta gave us is complete crap. Took me 30 minutes to download, because it was split into 15 parts, then the file couldn't get specified. Thats the biggest middle finger i ever got straight up my face. Why can't they just merge the file before uploading? why split it into 15 different parts and making US merge it


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (May 2, 2009)

Just watched a vid on the official US site that has a character doing what looks like a 500+ hit combo, just juggles the enemy for what seems like forever. That's just crazy!


----------



## Skyline969 (May 2, 2009)

0/3 of my sources have this one available yet... guess I wait a few days.


----------



## Gigen (May 2, 2009)

ratatatata


----------



## jesterscourt (May 2, 2009)

That was fast.  It has since hit the usual suspects, I have heard.


----------



## llxwarbirdxll (May 2, 2009)

Already beat it a year ago, but I guess I'll play again to see what the plot's about.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2009)

And now that it's out, everyone can experience disappointment and move on. I'll play it and enjoy the hints of hentai, but it's my guess that many folks who've been eagerly awaiting this will be less than impressed. The battle jugging (and jiggling) looks fun, though.


----------



## X D D X (May 2, 2009)

Downloading now, it better live up to the hype.


----------



## CrimsonRose (May 2, 2009)

lol i just googled Super_Robot_Taisen_OG_Saga_Endless_Frontier_USA_NDS-OneUp nds rom and founnd it so easily but i cant give u a link but in reality i dont need to cause if u google that u will see why lol.


----------



## Cortador (May 2, 2009)

Awesome. Been waiting the whole day refreshing just to see this.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 2, 2009)

Haha wow... well now that it's easy for people to get it, it's a matter of time before they spread it to other sources out there.


----------



## zeromac (May 2, 2009)

uhhh what is this game about? lol


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2009)

Downloading now!!! Cant wait for the combos and b00bs


----------



## Lushay (May 2, 2009)

Finally! Big props to the dumper!


----------



## Anakir (May 2, 2009)

Wow. Sudden flood of dumps.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 2, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> uhhh what is this game about? lol
> QUOTE(x.domination @ May 1 2009, 08:11 PM) combos and b00bs


----------



## anaxs (May 2, 2009)

is it fun.......


----------



## aznvienna (May 2, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> is it fun.......


if u like combos and boobs


----------



## hacker07 (May 2, 2009)

Haha that was a fast dump...Mine usually are longer because I try to make it go smoothly. LOL jk


----------



## PrinceTae (May 2, 2009)

where is the download link lol


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2009)

PrinceTae said:
			
		

> where is the download link lol



u do know we dun provide links to warez and roms... right?


----------



## PrinceTae (May 2, 2009)

no sorry but i found it anyway sorry lol


----------



## Chanser (May 2, 2009)

Someone put a warning on main release, telling new users we don't host roms.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Someone put a warning on main release, telling new users we don't host roms.



Yeah like when GTA came out


----------



## mgsfan (May 2, 2009)

the voice overs are gone when they are talking...unlike the jap version which has them in still unless its not working on my cyclo..


----------



## da_head (May 2, 2009)

kool my usual source has it


----------



## spiritofcat (May 2, 2009)

I wasn't aware of this game until I heard someone waiting for it yesterday.
I've missed the hype entirely, so I'll be happy as long as it is a good game. I've got no expectations for it to live up to.


----------



## Elunix (May 2, 2009)

How are you supposed to merge .nds files?


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2009)

Well, now that I can understand it, I have to admit, I'm enjoying it more than I expected. It's kind of like Buckaroo Banzai in a JRPG. Of course, I didn't get any of that when trying the Japanese version. Cool combo system.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 2, 2009)

How does this game play?


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2009)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> How does this game play?


You walk around and have random encouters, then you attack by pressing buttons... and you make combos!


----------



## DrOctapu (May 2, 2009)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> lol i just googled Super_Robot_Taisen_OG_Saga_Endless_Frontier_USA_NDS-OneUp nds rom and founnd it so easily but i cant give u a link but in reality i dont need to cause if u google that u will see why lol.


good to see Ninty's defending from piracy well /sarcasm


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 2, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kool I'm thinking of whether to getting this game or not seeing I'm playing Dragonball Kai and X-Men Origins Wolverine lol


----------



## geminisama (May 2, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> That site meta gave us is complete crap. Took me 30 minutes to download, because it was split into 15 parts, then the file couldn't get specified. Thats the biggest middle finger i ever got straight up my face. Why can't they just merge the file before uploading? why split it into 15 different parts and making US merge it



You poor thing! Having to do a little merging for something you get for free, or could have waited several hours for a better source to dl from. Ungrateful people, really.

A big thanks to whoever went out and spent THEIR money so we could enjoy this title for free.


----------



## joyce (May 2, 2009)

thanks a lot for DUMPER


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2009)

AT LAST! MUst...download...play....
Kudos to the dumper.


----------



## Blackiris (May 2, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa! I totally did not expect that Atlus would make an English version of Mugen no Frontier! This is some great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*back to combos*


----------



## stretch (May 2, 2009)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> lol i just googled Super_Robot_Taisen_OG_Saga_Endless_Frontier_USA_NDS-OneUp nds rom and founnd it so easily but i cant give u a link but in reality i dont need to cause if u google that u will see why lol.


Oh right, click on the proper colored smiley... of course.


----------



## Beware (May 2, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, now that I can understand it, I have to admit, I'm enjoying it more than I expected. It's kind of like Buckaroo Banzai in a JRPG. Of course, I didn't get any of that when trying the Japanese version. Cool combo system.



YES! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Buckaroo Banzai!!!

A lot of people are saying it doesn't live up to the hype, but without the hype, is it still FUN?


----------



## m3rox (May 2, 2009)

Fun game, I'm liking it


----------



## Maz7006 (May 2, 2009)

Great game, this isn't bad at all, I'd definitely recommend it


----------



## Skyline969 (May 2, 2009)

There, not 4 hours (probably less, I wasn't on for a bit) after posting the download link on ********** forums, it's available for download there. Hooray for contributing to making the game downloadable (and not in a rar-fragments-in-a-rar-file style) on a fast server.


----------



## berlinka (May 2, 2009)

I tried it but it's not my cup of tea at all. It's way too much hassle with stats and powerups and spirits and items and potions... I played it for 15 minutes and already have a terrible headache.


----------



## biglittlekiss (May 2, 2009)

Akweeeel game


----------



## soulfire (May 2, 2009)

it's a big game 

big game = most of the time good game


----------



## Djay187 (May 2, 2009)

Hooray, been waiting days for this. Wonder if Atlus will ever release it in the U.K, this is one of the few games I'd pay to own.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (May 2, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> this is probably the fastest dump of an atlus title in a while.
> good job one up



4 days late isn't very fast. Tokyo Beat Down, The Dark Spire, Legacy of YS I & II were all faster so i dunno what you are talking about. Atlus distribution is sometimes very slow so a few do not turn up for a while.


----------



## Kreatur84 (May 2, 2009)

I rmember there are only japanese title of these games.

WTF people ask for roms and won`t been warned?i asked somebody in a pm but i was warned (10%).
sorry my english is not so well


----------



## Noitora (May 2, 2009)

Ah, awesome! Hopefully my save works with this version


----------



## GreatFox (May 2, 2009)

mgsfan said:
			
		

> the voice overs are gone when they are talking...unlike the jap version which has them in still unless its not working on my cyclo..



It is not your card, Atlus removed voice overs but left before- and afterbattle voices. Even tho, those are still japanese and not subtitled.


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

Atlus didn't dub this game because they probably not expecting a high profit. Even adding subtitles would cost them dev work.


----------



## geminisama (May 2, 2009)

I'm liking this so far, but +5 Fail Points for Atlus not SUBBING THESE DAMN BATTLE Voices. I don't think it was a Dev cost issue, I think they left it this way so the weeaboo's wouldn't cry themselves to sleep over it.

Subs, or an option to turn it off woulda been nice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 2, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> I rmember there are only japanese title of these games.
> 
> WTF people ask for roms and won`t been warned?i asked somebody in a pm but i was warned (10%).
> sorry my english is not so well


Don't you worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People that violate rules ARE punished....You can't know if someone got warn increase..


----------



## Noitora (May 2, 2009)

Wow, they removed the some of the voices? That sucks, maybe an undub would do the trick


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 2, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atlus pushed the release back to wed. us time
and it was dumped by friday night

thats pretty quick to me


----------



## Blackiris (May 2, 2009)

I'm not one to usually take note of this, but you have to appreciate Atlus and how they made the cover a bit safer for viewing...comparing the original Japanese cover to the US one, the logo was enlarged and put to the top instead of the lower-left.  The Alteisen became red and random lightning bolts from random places block things. Most obviously the Atlus logo itself on the box provides cover.


----------



## sa1amandra (May 2, 2009)

Hey is there a pircay thing in this?


----------



## Sp33der (May 2, 2009)

Yay, dumped!
PLayed trough the Japanese version, now gonna play thisone just for the plot


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 2, 2009)

no works fine on my acekard2
[but it doesnt work fine on my R4DS{MOONSHELL2 + YSLOADER}...another incompatible rom....]


----------



## sa1amandra (May 2, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> no works fine on my acekard2
> [but it doesnt work fine on my R4DS{MOONSHELL2 + YSLOADER}...another incompatible rom....]


how so? i played the beginning to play around with the battle system while waiting for any reports on piracy.


----------



## Blackiris (May 2, 2009)

Works perfectly fine on EDGE. I don't think there would be protection since the original game didn't have any...

@fgghjjkll
Saw that; here's to hoping the next YSMenu update will fix those problems. Also, since you use an AK2 (w/AKAIO I assume) you should check the guide again since Vampirex put an interesting guide to make it work without the need of YSMenu itself.


----------



## Cablephish (May 2, 2009)

I'm too lazy to pick up my DS and play. Mainly because I'm stuck in the past with an R4. All the incompatibility issues are really screwing me over. I'll try to get a new flashcart as soon as I can.


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

I just arm7 patched it and it works fine


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (May 2, 2009)

Loving this so far, brilliant little combo system with quite a bit of depth to it given you're willing to time things and not just press A willy-nilly.

Also, I wasn't aware there was any hype over this game? I know people have been going "OMG OMG I CANT WAIT FOR SRTOG:EF!!!" but that's not hype, that's just the usual ATLUS fans shitting themselves because their favourite publisher is bringing over another Japanese game.


----------



## Kingfield (May 2, 2009)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> I just arm7 patched it and it works fine



for r4/ysmenu?


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> snesmaster40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M3 Simply 1.02


----------



## Kingfield (May 2, 2009)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> Kingfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u try it without arm7patch?


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> snesmaster40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but the firmware is so old that I'm pretty sure you'd need to arm7 patch it. It doesn't take long to patch it either (files extract quick)

What exactly is the problem?


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 2, 2009)

newb question, but is this a Turn Based game or how does this play I guess (What game is it similar to)


----------



## Kingfield (May 2, 2009)

Alright, im not sure what ffgkl is talking about it works fine on YSmenu without any patches for me.


----------



## ryukyus (May 2, 2009)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> newb question, but is this a Turn Based game or how does this play I guess (What game is it similar to)


have you played valkyrie profile on the ds it's similar to that except with no grid


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 2, 2009)

I have not to tell you the truth >_


----------



## ninovalenti (May 2, 2009)

why does the rom image always crash on the emulator


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 2, 2009)

Can't wait till I get my DS and stuff back. Another game :'D

Edit: Apparently, Atlus have explained why there isn't any voice acting in it (from GoNintendo):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We fully explored recording English battle voices, but due to technical issues relating to the complexity of the game’s sound design, we were unable to complete our dub. This outcome was much easier to accept in view of the excellent quality of the original Japanese voice work, and we hope fans enjoy the final product. - Atlus’s Aram Jabbari


----------



## ryukyus (May 2, 2009)

This game is so  fun they did a great job not dubbing the voice, and not translating they  attacks, Perfect, maybe they should do that for some games like naruto


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> This game is so  fun they did a great job not dubbing the voice, and not translating they  attacks, Perfect, maybe they should do that for some games like naruto



You know that even if you don't like the dubs someone would have eventually undubbed it. It's just that with an English dub you can repeat all the catch phrases with no problem (assuming your English is good) and you'll remember them more easily. One problem with this game not having an English dub is that they didn't include subs for when a battle starts and when a battle ends, and they're usually some kind of joke which will now just fly past you.


----------



## DS1 (May 2, 2009)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> ryukyus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The slippery slope has started now that fans have won the dub-battle. What's next, fans complaining that they translated all the text into English?


----------



## IAmSancho (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to Newb up the post, but I got another question. I can't get this to work on my R4, and I am on a Mac. Is there any way for Mac users to get this game to work?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (May 2, 2009)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> ryukyus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for them not bothering to translate things that are of absolutely no relevance whatsoever, in favour of releasing the game earlier and releasing games more often. I don't care if I don't get to hear, in English, what jokes are made about how the enemy is going to be crushed by tits at the start of the battle and I'm sure a proportion of people don't care either._*snip_


----------



## xjenova (May 2, 2009)

GreatFox said:
			
		

> mgsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um.... the japanese version of the game only has voices while in-battle, so it makes sense the english version doesnt have them during events


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2009)

Man, I so wasn't expecting much out of this game, but the more I play it, the more bad-ass I think it is. The skill system is really cool, and some of the new ones are very entertaining. It's deeper than the first impressions seem to suggest. And the dialogue is perfectly campy. A total keeper for folks who like RPGs with good gameplay without the uber-emo storyline.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 2, 2009)

Man, I played the Japanese version to the point where I couldn't play it anymore and now I am really happy that I can know how to do stuff


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (May 2, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Man, I so wasn't expecting much out of this game, but the more I play it, the more bad-ass I think it is. The skill system is really cool, and some of the new ones are very entertaining. It's deeper than the first impressions seem to suggest. And the dialogue is perfectly campy. A total keeper for folks who like RPGs with good gameplay without the uber-emo storyline.


BOOBIE-GAEMS 8D

Really loving this as well, surprisingly gripping stuff.


----------



## lachinay (May 2, 2009)

I am on (a real) R4 and the game "simply works" on FW 1.18. Dunno what problem you  guys are having...


----------



## IAmSancho (May 2, 2009)

As am I, I bought it directly from the R4 website. Could the version I have be corrupt? I tried playing it with a DS emulator and the sprites are messed up

Edit: When I boot up the game, I just get duel white screens. I waited a minute but nothing happened.


----------



## IAmSancho (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm re-DLing it now. I got it to work on an emulator and it seems really fun.


----------



## Karry (May 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> due to technical issues relating to the complexity of the game’s sound design, we were unable to complete our dub.


Ooh, its so complex to switch resourses nowadays, you guys wont believe how complex it is to do a couple of mouse clicks and fix some timings in the code. It would literally take years and years ! Riiight.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 2, 2009)

Is anyone else enjoying the quirky translation as much as I am?

It has that awkward stilted and not quite smooth feel to it that a lot of older games like legend of dragoon have. It adds a wonderfully nostalgic charm to it.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 2, 2009)

Karry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why don't you do it if it's so easy?

I pre-ordered this game online a few weeks ago. Hopefully it comes soon. =/


----------



## Zeorymer (May 2, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> That site meta gave us is complete crap. Took me 30 minutes to download, because it was split into 15 parts, then the file couldn't get specified. Thats the biggest middle finger i ever got straight up my face. Why can't they just merge the file before uploading? why split it into 15 different parts and making US merge it


seriously!? it took me about 2 minutes to DL, then about 2 seconds to merge the files. I can never understand why people have such crappy dl times and have problems merging the split files. Maybe with ALL the money you save NOT buying any games, you could afford a better internet connection and a better computer. 



BTW, this worked perfect for me.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> That site meta gave us is complete crap. Took me 30 minutes to download, because it was split into 15 parts, then the file couldn't get specified. Thats the biggest middle finger i ever got straight up my face. Why can't they just merge the file before uploading? why split it into 15 different parts and making US merge it



The original scene release is about 18 parts.  Split rars is the traditional way for games to be released, and it's for the benefit of people like you with a slow connection so that if your download fails or whatever you can just get the missing parts rather than starting all over again from the start.  If you can't cope with split rars without having an adult join them before they put them on your rom site then you probably don't deserve to pirate anything, Ask for the game for your birthday or something instead,

Anyway, gonna give this one a shot.  Can't say I'm particularly taken with the world graphics or the grid movement but the actual battles look awesome.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 2, 2009)

Does this game have any multiplayer? If so, I might download it for a party that I have today.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2009)

Karry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you also wouldn't believe how complex it is to pay a bunch of voice actors to do lines that have no effect on the gameplay just to maybe break even on what you paid to localize the game. Of course, since many of us here are pirating the game, we have every right to complain that Atlus didn't address the fine details.


----------



## gigermunit (May 2, 2009)

Im in love with this game....but man does it make me feel old and perverted....kinda like my girlfriend.


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 2, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> Does this game have any multiplayer? If so, I might download it for a party that I have today.



No. It's single player.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 2, 2009)

How's the game working in the world of Sakura 1.35? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No errors?


----------



## DeadLocked (May 2, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol genius, Demonic Chocobo!


----------



## SonicRax (May 2, 2009)

This release is HAPPY-MAKING.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 2, 2009)

Does this game work on Cyclo?


----------



## Djay187 (May 2, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> How's the game working in the world of Sakura 1.35?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's working fine, no problems.


----------



## Senrii (May 2, 2009)

CRAP.
Since I bought GTA:CW one month ago, I haven't used my M3.
And now I've lost it :'( 
I've searched the whole house, but I just can't find it... MEH.

But this game is fun?


----------



## Djay187 (May 2, 2009)

Senrii said:
			
		

> CRAP.
> Since I bought GTA:CW one month ago, I haven't used my M3.
> And now I've lost it :'(
> I've searched the whole house, but I just can't find it... MEH.
> ...


I feel for you but GTA:CW was worth buying.


----------



## Senrii (May 2, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Senrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still play it everyday


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 2, 2009)

Cool it's dumped can't wait to play


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (May 2, 2009)

finaally i can play english version
thanks


----------



## Djay187 (May 2, 2009)

Senrii said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, still you need to find your M3 so you can play this, it's a great game - boobs, guns, huge combos, what more could you ask for.


----------



## anaxs (May 2, 2009)

ima gonna play right away ..fer u guys cant rap like may....ehhh


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 2, 2009)

No one can't tell me =( That it works on Cyclo or not


----------



## Rayder (May 2, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> No one can't tell me =( That it works on Cyclo or not




It works perfectly fine on the CycloDS.


----------



## GodMedia (May 3, 2009)

Acekard2i
Nintendo DSi (Black)
8GB Polaroid Class 4 MicroSDHC
AKAIO 1.41 - 4/17 loader

Game loads and runs. Game will not start. Tapping on the "New Game" button, pressing buttons, nothing responds. Game is running, sound playing, graphics moving just no response to the screen or buttons.


----------



## hikarushirou (May 3, 2009)

Ffffffffff... finally. Now I can finish understanding the damn story since the translating project stopped. x_x; Voices better be Japanese or I'ma have to kick ATLUS.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2009)

hikarushirou said:
			
		

> Ffffffffff... finally. Now I can finish understanding the damn story since the translating project stopped. x_x; Voices better be Japanese or I'ma have to kick ATLUS.


Yup. The voices are in Japanese.


----------



## Golin (May 3, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hikarushirou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to know, woo-hoo.


----------



## kjean (May 3, 2009)

Oh yeah. +_+


----------



## sio (May 3, 2009)

This is a really good game but it’s very sexist, full of innuendo and just darn rude in some parts (“Shall I pull her dress down, that will get her attention” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Taza (May 3, 2009)

sio said:
			
		

> This is a really good game but it’s very sexist, full of innuendo and just darn rude in some parts (“Shall I pull her dress down, that will get her attention”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's combos and softcore porn. What's not to like?

I think they should have gone straight for the M.


----------



## Shenglong200x (May 3, 2009)

sio said:
			
		

> This is a really good game but it’s very sexist, full of innuendo and just darn rude in some parts (“Shall I pull her dress down, that will get her attention”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have to say it's a typical Atlus localization, appealing to it's target audience, which is why the humor is rude, crude and sometimes the right kind of bad.

The main thing, in my opinion, that's good about the game is that it's out, without too much trouble.
Licensing with Original Generations is finally bearing the fruit gamers wanted.


----------



## gmaster (May 3, 2009)

wow looking at that battle scene i now understand the gameplay less why did only one of them have a robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
might aswell give it a try


----------



## Zeorymer (May 3, 2009)

Acekard 2 version 2.1
Nintendo DS lite (Silver and also a White one )
8GB Transcend Micro SDHC class 6
AKAIO 1.4.1 - 4/17 loader

works EXCELLENT! no glitches, no load issues, save perfectly.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 3, 2009)

Well, I can confirm it works on Sakura 1.35. No patching, no special AR codes or anything. Fun game too. It's safe to say I'm addicted to this one! Pulling off amazing combos is just eyegasmic. However, the bosses are hard. Some of them to a ridiculous degree. Stupid neko chick.... But I digress. If you want a really good game to waste your time on, this is the one.


----------



## Youkai (May 3, 2009)

OMG the game is ok but the girls are hot oO !

now i need some nice pages with super robot taisen porn and i am happy XD


----------



## Kaos (May 4, 2009)

I can't see why everybody's having trouble with bosses. I mean, they're annoying, but as long as you have a lot of Mochi Balls, some Smelling Salts and some HP and COM filling spirits/items, you should be fine.

One thing that _really_ annoys me is the lack of a pause function in battle.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 4, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> I can't see why everybody's having trouble with bosses. I mean, they're annoying, but as long as you have a lot of Mochi Balls, some Smelling Salts and some HP and COM filling spirits/items, you should be fine.
> 
> One thing that _really_ annoys me is the lack of a pause function in battle.


I found that if you have plenty of SP restoratives and you use Kaguya's Love ability, things are good. Plus COM restoratives and then HP restoratives. Mochi balls help, but it takes 3 of them to get back into the safe zone again.

And as for pausing, if you press X doesn't it freeze everything like a pause function would?


----------



## Kaos (May 4, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Kaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only works when you're selecting who to fight. There's no way to pause when you're in the middle of actually bashing something up.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 4, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but if you were to pause in the middle of bashing someone up, you'd lose your rhythm once you unpaused.


----------



## Rayder (May 4, 2009)

If I need to pause during a battle, I just wait until it's time to select the next character's actions.  It will wait for you indefinitely.  Alternately, you can just shut the lid and put the DS into sleep mode and you are effectively paused.


----------



## dobz (May 4, 2009)

the excessive amount of boob jokes in this game are lame....


----------



## Donato_Dobango (May 4, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> the excessive amount of boob jokes in this game are lame....



Really, it's the boob jokes and offbeat sense of humor (as well as the excessively violent combo system) that's keeping me playing this game.  I tried to get into a marathon session of Luminous Arc 2, but the slower S-RPG gameplay always kept me from playing for longer than a half hour.  But with SRTOGSEF I find myself playing for an hour or more at a time without realizing it.


----------



## DS1 (May 4, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> sumoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the problem is you were playing Luminous Arc 2. SRPGs don't have to be lousy, look at Tactics Ogre if you want engaging gameplay or Disgaea if you want lame humor.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 4, 2009)

I personally found Disgaea boring. I did like Final Fantasy Tactics A2 though. Still, I find it funny what my friends' reactions are when I tell them I'm playing Super Robot Taisen Original Generation Saga: Endless Frontier. The name's almost longer than the game!


----------



## 00falcon (May 5, 2009)

i played SRT OG saga endless frontier and is the game play all gonna be people vs. monsters and people? cuz i wanna see some robot to robot fighting


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2009)

same here, still wondering if i ever see any mecha fighting, not that i mind seeing those jiggling ladies...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> same here, still wondering if i ever see any mecha fighting, not that i mind seeing those jiggling ladies...


The last good one was Mobile Suit Gunndam 00..that was a year ago..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> the excessive amount of boob jokes in this game are lame....


WOOT. Glad to know I'm not the only one.

The jiggling boobs during the special moves cutscenes are annoying too. But that's just me.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 5, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> sumoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kinda funny, because LA2 was the only ds game that I managed to play over 4 hours straight. LA2's style is extremely simple, but it's fast paced. I couldn't stand playing FFTA2, due to it's overly slow system, and the fact that story was minimal was really a turn off. But still, War of the Lions is still better than both.

Back to SRTOGS:EF, I've only versed a few bosses so far, but they're not very difficult. Grind a bit, have a few items, and bam. You'll be beating bosses without any big problems. At least, that's how it's been for me so far.


----------



## Ruri (May 5, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> the excessive amount of boob jokes in this game are lame....


My summary of this game:  The fantastic adventures of a trans-dimensional bounty-hunter cowboy, his android sidekick, and a giant pair of boobs.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> The jiggling boobs during the special moves cutscenes are annoying too. But that's just me.



Yeah, but come on, tiny, you're a chick, so we don't expect you to "get it." The rest of us pervs love it, though. This is what I call fan service.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously (not really), though, I think it's funny. It accomplishes what it sets out to do -- be a fun RPG that pokes all sorts of fun at heavy-handed RPGs. Even the name is ridiculous.


----------



## BlueStar (May 5, 2009)

OK, played this for about an hour and only recently realised I've been doin it wrong. I've been cancelling far too often, not realising that it only takes one press to do the entire "combo" thing, then they bounce off the wall, come back and you catch them with the next one.  Think I've kind of got it figured out but just to check -  what you're supposed to do is cancel just at the right time, just before they're going to be hit against the back wall and then you get the cancel bonus (Worked out the timing for a few of these, the cowboy guy when he turns around to do his reverse stab thing, the green andriod when she does her green flash upwards kick) and then instead of them hitting the back wall and coming back you go straight into the next move, with the trade off being it's harder to not let them touch the ground if you do this?  Then you get the frontier bar up and can hit them with your overdrive?  Is there any advantage in cancelling at other times, when you don't get your cancel bonus?  And is there any advantage in letting them hit the back wall and not doing the cancel (ie more hits or anything)?

Sure I'm still doing battles in this totally wrong


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2009)

spoiler for mecha 


Spoiler



by the way, i have seen mecha fighting and her name is suzuka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just too bad she's flat-chested, oh woe is me, why can't i have the best of both world? sexy girl and a mecha?


----------



## Rommstain (May 5, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Really, it's the boob jokes and offbeat sense of humor (as well as the excessively violent combo system) that's keeping me playing this game.  I tried to get into a marathon session of Luminous Arc 2, but the slower S-RPG gameplay always kept me from playing for longer than a half hour.  But with SRTOGSEF I find myself playing for an hour or more at a time without realizing it.
> SRTOGSEF's is singular not in the amount of boob jokes but in the amount of general sass in dialogs, the cyborg girl and the demon princess are particularly guilty of this, the only characters that I've met so far who are mature enough to keep out of this are Reiji and Kaguya (although Xiaomu will rarely insult anyone unless provoked) -- others are either grumpy, foul-mouthed or immature. It's not just boob jokes!
> And while some conversations come off as juvenile at times, they're usually amusing and fit the game's atmosphere.
> 
> ...


(1) The cancel is an interesting mechanic that can net you a frontier bar bonus(why didn't they just call it overdrive bar?) and sometimes allows for seamlessly linked combos that keep your enemy in the air -- this depends on your enemy's wight. Note that the last move in some Skills is the most powerful one and thus canceling will negate your damage potential. 

(2) Getting to an overdrive as quickly as possible is always important -- both in boss fight's and normal ones. But remember: finishing a fight with an overdrive gets you 1.3 experience bonus (finishing with a support attack gives you 1.1).

(3)  As noted above it can be used to link combos without allowing your enemy to hit the ground, which is particularly difficult with heavy enemies. Later on in the game most enemies (especially bosses) will block or counter your moves the instant they're on the ground (this automatically stops your character from executing any Skills).

(4)It depends on your particular Skill order, try experimenting with different moves on enemies of different wight in Formation\Test menu, letting them hit the back wall may allow you to extend the combo and hit them for more damage, as I've said before the last move in a Skill is usually the strongest.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 5, 2009)

Rommstain said:
			
		

> Although in this game the obvious pandering towards the male audience can sometimes be _*gratuitously tasteless*_, it's generally bearable for me -- other aspects of this game more than make up for it.



Yeah, that's kind of the whole point, and if you find it to be only "bearable," then this probably isn't your type of humor. It should be obvious, however, that they throw tits into the mix so often to elicit a good chuckle here and there. For me it works. For folks who take their "hentai collections" a bit more seriously, perhaps not so much; I don't know...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Bluestar: C-canceling is generally useful if you want to build up your Frontier Gauge, but generally speaking, I find it to be a waste. You miss out on damage you could otherwise be doing by allowing an attack to run its full course. You can easily build up your FG by simply using items like beef jerky. But to each his own. I think fans of 2D fighting games generally enjoy the mechanic, but it's not necessary, as far as I can tell.


----------



## ECJanga (May 5, 2009)

Oooh.. I remember my Japanese playthrough. Gonna start over, must be way more fun now.


----------



## dobz (May 6, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sumoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i find the jokes lame yes.

But i gots no beef with the jiggly


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2009)

still it would be nice to know what they are saying. there are probably some ingame jokes in there somewhere


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 6, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> OK, played this for about an hour and only recently realised I've been doin it wrong. I've been cancelling far too often, not realising that it only takes one press to do the entire "combo" thing, then they bounce off the wall, come back and you catch them with the next one.  Think I've kind of got it figured out but just to check -  what you're supposed to do is cancel just at the right time, just before they're going to be hit against the back wall and then you get the cancel bonus (Worked out the timing for a few of these, the cowboy guy when he turns around to do his reverse stab thing, the green andriod when she does her green flash upwards kick) and then instead of them hitting the back wall and coming back you go straight into the next move, with the trade off being it's harder to not let them touch the ground if you do this?  Then you get the frontier bar up and can hit them with your overdrive?  Is there any advantage in cancelling at other times, when you don't get your cancel bonus?  And is there any advantage in letting them hit the back wall and not doing the cancel (ie more hits or anything)?
> 
> Sure I'm still doing battles in this totally wrong



In most battles I start off by doing as many cancels as possible to build up the Frontier Gauge. However, once it's filled up, there really isn't a point to canceling, in fact, you're just reducing the damage you're dealing. I just let the attacks play out to optimize damage and finish the battle with the Overdrive for the EXP bonus. (Does anyone know any other ways to get bonuses asides from Cheer or Luck? Or is doing an Overdrive Finish the only way?)

As for whether there's a point to letting the enemy hit the back wall, it depends. At later parts of the game you do not want the enemy to touch the ground for even a second. Knocking them into the wall usually delays the enemy from touching the ground and allows you to get really huge combos going. It's also gives you time to chain right into another character after knocking an enemy into a wall or into the air.


----------



## BoxShot (May 6, 2009)

There is a 1.1x bonus if you let the support kill the enemy to finish the battle.


----------



## esker (May 6, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> (Does anyone know any other ways to get bonuses asides from Cheer or Luck? Or is doing an Overdrive Finish the only way?)



A Support Finish gives XP x 1.1.


----------



## Rommstain (May 6, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's kind of the whole point, and if you find it to be only "bearable," then this probably isn't your type of humor. It should be obvious, however, that they throw tits into the mix so often to elicit a good chuckle here and there. For me it works. For folks who take their "hentai collections" a bit more seriously, perhaps not so much; I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subtitles or something like that would be awesome, but there's no way to add them. 
With my very limited knowledge of Japanese I've managed to catch a boob joke or two and a couple of SRW in-jokes, like Suzuka and Kaguya doing Sanger Somvolt impersonations.

@ esker & BoxShot 
I'm surprised you haven't discovered the Overdrive Finish (or what was its name, self explanatory anyway) before Support Finish since it takes some time to get more than 4 characters.

Overdrive Finish gives you 1.3x experience.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 6, 2009)

look at tht rating... this game has not lost it's touch since the old days
totally worth a look


----------



## need4speed (May 6, 2009)

I am really enjoying this game


----------



## Isabelyes (May 6, 2009)

does anyone know if the frontier gauge (or whatever) fully depletes when a battle is over?


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (May 6, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the frontier gauge (or whatever) fully depletes when a battle is over?


The F-gauge does not carry over battles.

Just whooped Abend's shiny metal ass minutes ago, and KOS-MOS is every bit lovely


----------



## Kaos (May 7, 2009)

Just finished the game yesterday, taking me 30 hours total.

It's the first game in a while that I've played practically non-stop start to finish.

Now I'm slightly sad, because there's nothing left to do in the game...


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2009)

30 hours? wow that's is short. and no end-game stuff to do? not even any hidden boss somewhere?


----------



## Kaos (May 7, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 30 hours? wow that's is short. and no end-game stuff to do? not even any hidden boss somewhere?


There's a hidden boss near the end of the game, but it isn't very hard to beat.

Once you beat the game, there's a New Game+ which carries over items and unlocks a BGM gallery, but that's all.


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> It's kinda funny, because LA2 was the only ds game that I managed to play over 4 hours straight.


The only game I played for 4+ hours was Hotel Dusk
I started playing at 11pm
When I looked at the time later it was 5:30am D:


----------



## Acenima (May 7, 2009)

game looks good aside from boobs


----------



## neriellash (Jul 19, 2009)

where is the download link? im newbie here TT


----------

